# hole saws?



## wetspot (Sep 28, 2011)

anybody recommend a decent brand of hole saw for cast iron pipe. have a one time job drilling a hole for a pitless adapter in an anceint well casing.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Gamflex or sutton here, don't know about up over!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a Milwaukee set that's lasted about 12 years.


----------

